# Different brands of shingles, which is best?



## joedadog (Mar 10, 2006)

I am getting a new roof and the contractor said the brand of shingle will be determined after we pick the color. He showed us GAF (timberline), Tamco, and I had a ELK brochure from another roofer. We picked colors of each. I live in Michigan and were going to use a 30 algae resistant architectural shingle. Any advice on the brands? Should I look at another brand, if so what?


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

joedadog said:


> I am getting a new roof and the contractor said the brand of shingle will be determined after we pick the color. He showed us GAF (timberline), Tamco, and I had a ELK brochure from another roofer. We picked colors of each. I live in Michigan and were going to use a 30 algae resistant architectural shingle. Any advice on the brands? Should I look at another brand, if so what?


Tampco heritage 30 ar color aged wood or weather wood. Depending on the color of your house. Gaf timberline 40 i like color weatherwood. But like i said this depends on color of house. House needs to be in the tan family of colors for this to look sharp. Both are excellent shingle.


----------



## christy123 (Oct 13, 2006)

would weatherwood go well with red cedar ciding?


----------



## RooferJim (Mar 11, 2006)

weatherd wood goes with anything thats why its the most popular color. GAF is the best warranty in the industry.

RooferJim
www.jbennetteroofing.com


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

joedadog said:


> I am getting a new roof and the contractor said the brand of shingle will be determined after we pick the color. He showed us GAF (timberline), Tamco, and I had a ELK brochure from another roofer. We picked colors of each. I live in Michigan and were going to use a 30 algae resistant architectural shingle. Any advice on the brands? Should I look at another brand, if so what?


Don't have any experience with roofing durability in the cold extremes where you are, but we use quite a bit of GAF on jobs here around New Orleans and they hold up well in our brutal summers.


----------



## 20plusyearroofer (Jan 14, 2007)

Two pices of advice:
1) Go with CertainTeed , Elk , or Tamko products only.
2) Hire a contractor who KNOWES HIS BUSINESS, not the cheapest jack of all trades you can find. 

Stick to that and you're guaranteed to get your moneys worth, otherwise.....see you in a couple of years.


----------

